# Devastated :(



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

My beautiful Courage has just died in my arms :crying:

He stopped eating at around 2pm this afternoon so he had the normal medley of drugs (pain relief, gut stim and fluids), he ate a few blades of grass after that and then when I fed him he took it really well but something wasn't right. He just didn't seem there at all 

A couple of hours ago I bought him down for another feed and as I was giving him nose rubs he had a huge fit and then let go 


Scamper free at the bridge my little fighter, you will always hold a special place in my heart xxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh Hun im sooo sorry 
It may not be much comfort but feel good that your beloved Courage's last moments were spent in your arms knowing he was loved 

Run free little Courage
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

I just can't believe he has gone, he woke me up binkying at 6 this morning :crying:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I just can't believe he has gone, he woke me up binkying at 6 this morning :crying:


Then he was a happy little soul hun , you gave him everything and his last day was a happy one , no animal could ask for more than that


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh Bernie I'm so sorry Its awful to lose them anytime, but all of a sudden like that is especially hard. Courage was one of the ones that were left loose by someone, who'd been wild for months wasn't he? Try and take some comfort knowing that he got a second chance thanks to you, a proper home where he was wanted, loved and cared for. Without you he wouldn't have known what that was, indeed he probably wouldn't have survived. Instead he'll go to the bridge knowing he mattered and belonged to someone.

Run free Courage xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a shock, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 


RIP little one.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Bernie, im so sorry to hear of your loss. Courage was a very lucky bunny to have lived with such a wonderful caring owner. 

Rip little Courage


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Just buried him :crying: It was horrible when I got up to feed and realised he wasn't there 

Yes Wobbles Courage was one of the strays 



This year sucks already :incazzato:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

:O I m so so sorry B3rnie! *Thinking of you * xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Bernie, Im so sorry to read this, courage was so lucky in so many ways and Im totally positive that your care and love is what kept him going for as long as he did, falling asleep in your mums arms surely is the best way to go for any animal. RIP Courage, binky free over the bridge xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh no I am very sorry for you loss!take care in that difficult time


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Bernie.  This little guy was such a lucky bun having safety, care and comfort in the final chapter of his life after you rescued him. Thinking of you x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Bernie, I am so, so sorry that you have lost your special bun Courage.

It's only becasue of you that he had as long as he did, and he has gone to the bridge a very much loved bun, rather than a lonely, unloved stray.

It's no consolation right now, but it will be in the future, that even on his last day with you, he was binkying. Whatever took him, took him fast, and there was nothing that you could do, other than be there for him, which I am sure was a comfort for him, right to the end.

RIP Courage -you were one of the very special ones. Binky free. 

((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Really sorry to see this Bernie. 
He had a great time with you. 
RIP x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Bernie 
Binky free Courage x


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

It's so quiet here now 
Rhythm and Rascal have been very subdued and I'm missing his silly binky fits when I top up hay


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

As you know, i understand how you're feeling. 
I had to remind myself that i didn't need that much dry feed in their bowl tonight as it's only the 2 of them eating it  

Crap day for both of us  
Maybe our pair have gone together and met Bramble and the other lost buns in a meadow of green.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's horrible for you - and he was such a handsome bun once you had worked your magic on him, and a fighter too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Summersky said:


> It's horrible for you - and he was such a handsome bun once you had worked your magic on him, and a fighter too.


I think that is why it has hit so hard, he came back from the brink time and time again


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Already said it, I know, but I'm sending you lots of love at this difficult time.

Sleep well, Courage! x


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Courage!

R.I.P little one. x


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im so sorry. Xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Only just seen this. So sorry to hear about Courage, I know how much time and effort you put in getting him back to full health (and colour) after his not so good start in life. 

At least he died knowing he was loved and cared about. You gave him the chance of knowing happiness.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry Bernie you showed him a wonderful life, companionship, freedom and good food he looked so much better after only beig with you a few months. run free little Courage xx


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Courage Bernie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for all your lovely messages xxx

Rhythm and Rascal are now back to their bouncy selves, so they have accepted things. Me on the other hand, well I am struggling a bit still 

It's the silly things....

I can now walk to my bed without tripping up 
I'm not being woken up by him bouncing on my head 

He had such a huge character and now that he has gone it's so quiet here 

I was so blessed to have him in my life, he helped me as much as I helped him :crying:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You'll not forget him Bernie - not with memories and photos. So he'll always be with you.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Only just seen this - not been on here for a while. SO sorry to hear this Bernie. Courage was such a beautiful bunny. Take comfort from knowing you gave him a great life. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry! :O

Binky free, Courage. xxx


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

So, so sorry to hear of your loss Bernie. Reiterate what the others have said regarding him being such a lucky bunny to have you as his mummy xx


----------

